# EF 14-24mm and Filters



## hamada (May 13, 2013)

how likely is it that a EF 14-24mm can be used with screw on filters?

will it have a bulged frontelement that prevents the use of filters?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2013)

Looking at the patent, probably no front filters.


----------



## tron (May 13, 2013)

First, there has to be an EF14-24 !!!


----------



## hamada (May 13, 2013)

tron said:


> First, there has to be an EF14-24 !!!



if there was one... why should i ask how LIKELY.. ? :



> how *likely* is it


----------



## brad-man (May 13, 2013)

Lee makes the SW-150 Filter Holder for the Nikon. They would likely adapt it to fit the Canon, if it should _actually_ ever appear. I have the Tokina AT-X 16-28 f/2.8 Pro FX, but so far it remains _naked_.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 13, 2013)

tron said:


> First, there has to be an EF14-24 !!!



you are not the brightest bulb around here are you? 




> how likely is it that a EF 14-24mm can be used with screw on filters?



as neuro wrote, the patent illustration makes it look unlikely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2013)

dilbert said:


> The best way to handle filters for lenses such as this is to do what they do with the big telephoto lenses and put the filter at the rear of the lens.



Do you think Canon will (if it's even possible) design such a lens to take a drop-in holder like the supertele lenses? A slot for gels doesn't work for a CPL, for example, and even on UWA lenses they are useful for reflections and increasing saturation, e.g. foliage shots.


----------



## tron (May 13, 2013)

hamada said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > First, there has to be an EF14-24 !!!
> ...



You did not say how likely it is *to be *an EF14-24 you said 

"how likely is it that a EF 14-24mm can be used with screw on filters"

There is a slight (er big I mean) difference...


----------



## charlesa (May 14, 2013)

Non-existent lens, so filter question is superfluous.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 16, 2013)

I've managed to use filters on my old Sigma 12-24mm and TS-e 17mm full frame lenses. I currently use the PhotoDiox Wonderpaner system. Yes it works, not it's not easy or nice to use 145mm circular filters. But it's great to have a Polariser option which can ben used fill tilt or shift. But, working with such large filters is a serious PITA out in the field. I also have a 3 stop and 5 stop ND (not grads) which are ok, but have a really odd colour cast to them. Functionally they work well, but stacked (ND and polariser) and the lens can't be used with it's fullest range of shift...but it's certainly enough for most situations. Pointing this lens directly into the sun unfortunatly yeilds an increase in internal reflections and flare...which isn't there with the native lens. 

I have high hopes for the new ef 14-24mm f2.8 L, I'm sure it'll be stellar. Hey, we all KNOW it's coming at some point....it's just when. Canon are doing some proper developement these days and pro gear is taking a while to hit the shelves...but when it does...it's top gear.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 23, 2013)

if it is not a screw filter, there will be a work-a-round.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 23, 2013)

A retro fit of the a Nikons 14-24 Ultra-wide Square style filter adpater. Really expensive.


----------



## dgatwood (May 25, 2013)

dilbert said:


> The best way to handle filters for lenses such as this is to do what they do with the big telephoto lenses and put the filter at the rear of the lens.



That defeats the main purpose for which most people use filters, which is to be a disposable piece of outer glass that protects the lens from random dust and scratches. The rear of the lens isn't exposed to the elements....


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 26, 2013)

dilbert said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > how likely is it that a EF 14-24mm can be used with screw on filters?
> ...



Not really....the CPL is a tricky thing to turn on those big lenses and the rear gel filter holders on ultra wides (8-15L and 14L) aren't appropriate for CPL's or ND grads.


----------



## eml58 (May 27, 2013)

Currently I use the Lee Filter Holder 150 x 150 for the Nikon 14-24f/2.8 on my Canon Bodies, I imagine Canon are not going to be able to do a heap with that front element that Nikon weren't able to do, so I guess if/when Canon drop a 14-24 onto the Market, you'll need to look at after Market adaptors like the Lee 150 X 150 System, it works just fine on the nikon 14-24 but the system & filters are somewhat dedicated to just this Lens, so it becomes an expensive solve to the problem.

I also have the Canon TSE 17 which has a similar issue with the front element (Huge), and no one makes an adaptor, that I am aware of, for this lens, which is a Bummer, best fix I've seen to date is a Modification to a spare Lens Cover for the 17mm adapted & converted to take the 100 x 150 "Normal" Lee Filter set up, I've not tried it though, may give it a go as I'de like to use my Grads on this Lens, the 24 TSE isn't an issue, Lee have a step Ring @ 82mm that allows it fit the normal 100 x 150 Lee System to the 24 TSE & 24-70f/2.8 II.

The Link shows the mod for the 17TSE if anyone's interested.


http://www.jameshagerphoto.com/blog/?date=2011-08-18


----------



## charlesa (May 29, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Currently I use the Lee Filter Holder 150 x 150 for the Nikon 14-24f/2.8 on my Canon Bodies, I imagine Canon are not going to be able to do a heap with that front element that Nikon weren't able to do, so I guess if/when Canon drop a 14-24 onto the Market, you'll need to look at after Market adaptors like the Lee 150 X 150 System, it works just fine on the nikon 14-24 but the system & filters are somewhat dedicated to just this Lens, so it becomes an expensive solve to the problem.
> 
> I also have the Canon TSE 17 which has a similar issue with the front element (Huge), and no one makes an adaptor, that I am aware of, for this lens, which is a Bummer, best fix I've seen to date is a Modification to a spare Lens Cover for the 17mm adapted & converted to take the 100 x 150 "Normal" Lee Filter set up, I've not tried it though, may give it a go as I'de like to use my Grads on this Lens, the 24 TSE isn't an issue, Lee have a step Ring @ 82mm that allows it fit the normal 100 x 150 Lee System to the 24 TSE & 24-70f/2.8 II.
> 
> ...



The lens is filtrable, Lucroit and Hitech make the appropriate filter and holder system....


----------



## RGF (May 31, 2013)

hamada said:


> how likely is it that a EF 14-24mm can be used with screw on filters?
> 
> will it have a bulged frontelement that prevents the use of filters?



Based upon the prototype canon personally sent me, i can say with 100% certainty "MAYBE".


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 31, 2013)

Sorry, this question is a bit off topic but what Nikon-Canon lens adapter are you using with your Nikkor 14-24?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 1, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Sorry, this question is a bit off topic but what Nikon-Canon lens adapter are you using with your Nikkor 14-24?



Novaflex, You can find them here


http://www.novoflex.com/index.php


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome! -- Thanks.




eml58 said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, this question is a bit off topic but what Nikon-Canon lens adapter are you using with your Nikkor 14-24?
> ...


----------

